# Fees



## catherinetramell (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello,

I posted under the 'treatment after cancer' section some weeks ago and i just wanted to update you....today i went to see a consultant regarding egg donation as i was plunged into an early menopause due to cancer treatment and have had a vaginal scan today to check the state of my uterus after radiotherapy.......well, i can carry a baby!!!!!! Can someone tell me the average fee for IVF/Egg Donation in Barcelona (or any Spanish city) ? My consultant told me today that each treatment in the UK costs £4,000....eek!!

Many thanks in advance,

Denise xx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Denise,

I'm sorry about all you've been through - but pleased at your good news also!!

I am considering IVI at the moment and they have told me to expect to pay anything between 5000-7500 euros (£5000 max) for treatment.  It is quite expensive but I think the success rates are better than that of the UK.

You'll find more information on IVI at www.ivi.es

Good luck with it all
love Gill xo


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

CERAM is less expensive than IVI as a result of egg sharing but you should also allow for travel and accommodation, UK scans, drugs in UK and blood testsif your GP won't do them free.

It's a bit more than UK but you will probably have an average of 5 years wait whereas, subject to certain rareties, you can go right away to Spain.

CERAM also has an English nurse (Ruth) who posts on this site.

Good luck whatever you choose.


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi Catherine,
First of all congrats on your successful cancer treatment, that's brilliant!   I'm a survivor too and am also going for egg donation treatment abroad because the waiting lists are so long. I was told to wait 2 years after my op to be able to go for DE IVF  and have had one cycle so far. 

We're going to Greece since my DH is half Greek. I think the going rate there is 3000 Euros, and is about the same in Poland, Czech Republic, Kiev etc. You should have a read round on here cos there's lots of info from the girls going to different places. Or maybe you have already! Obviously there are also all the Spanish clinics mentioned a lot on here too. I've been on a waiting list in the UK for 16 months and have another 9 months to wait to get near the top. We could have had another 2 cycles in Greece by then and I feel very confident in the care we've had in Greece so far. 

Feel free to send me an IM if you'd like to have a chat and compare notes. I got my all clear again yesterday for a few more months- brilliant!

Take care
Lisa
xx


----------



## catherinetramell (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for your info girls.

Lisa ~ congrats to getting the all clear too!! I was diagnosed with rectal cancer last year and had 21 days of radiotherapy/chemo and had a permanent colostomy. I'm glad that you're having treatment/egg donation as i haven't come across many women who have gone done the egg donation route after cancer treatment. The stoma won't hinder pregnancy/childbirth too which is a relief!

The consultant told me yesterday that my uterus/blood flow to the womb is in good order following pelvic radiation and the next step is seeing someone in Manchester to go on the waiting list........wow, i didn't know the list was so long!!!! I went to see the consultant with my eyes shut i think because i was expecting eggs soon...lol!!! 

What is the next step? The consultant told me that i have to come off HRT (Climagest) soon and he'll put me on Oestrogen only...........is that what happened to any of you ladies?

Many thanks,
Denise xx


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Denise, 

Congratulations on your lovely uterus! Its great news.

I'll just add my 'two pennies worth' about the ED in the UK. Make sure you definitely want to have treatment in the UK before you pay your fee to be put on a waiting list. The success rates and waiting lists are much shorter overseas. I'm only mentioning this because i paid a £400 fee to go on the waiting list in the UK last year and i then went out to Spain. - therefore the UK clinic got £400 just to type my name onto a list. 

Sorry if this does not make much sense....i'm trying to explain myself clearly but it all comes out wrong! 


My doctor put me on oestrogen only HRT as well. I think it prepares your uterus.
Hope all the decisions are not too overwelming!
Izzy x


----------



## catherinetramell (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Izzy,

You explained yourself perfectly!! I remember the consultant mentioning a fee to be put on a waiting list now.........i haven't done that yet as i'm now awaiting an appointment for counselling first.....and then i'll probably expect to be put on a waiting list when i've gone through the counselling in Manchester.

I've emailed the Institut MarquÃ¨s in Barcelona and they've got back to me with info........so, the ball is definitely rolling now!! They didn't mention fees though.......so, if i can be so bold to ask.......how much did you pay in total for treatment in Spain?

Congrats on your pg Izzy!! Where in Spain did you get your BFP from?
Denise xx


----------



## Izzy x (Apr 12, 2005)

hi Denise,

Its good that IM got back to you so quickly because i guess that you just want all the information in front of you. 

I also had treatment at IM, so are many girls on these threads. I think that the treatment was about 9000 euro. They are a really swish clinic and they have back up donors which is good. Unfortunately, in this 'numbers game', i got a bfn that time. 

After my cycle there, i moved to CERAM in Marbella because the costs are lower and the support that Ruth offers on these threads really impressed me. It cost about 5200 Euro plus extras like ICSI and frozen embies which cost about 300 Euro each (if i remember correctly). It is cheaper because they do not have back up donors and you share the eggs with another person. However, you should still get at least 6 eggs and many people get more. To find out more info you could email [email protected]

In the UK on my first cycle i paid £5200 for an egg share cycle. It was nice because i didn't have to travel far but the success rates were 33% against about 55% in Spain. However, the donor was matched well with my colouring etc. 

So, all in all there are quite a few options open to you. These threads are great because you can read all about people's experiences in Moscow,Prague, Kiev, Warsaw, America, Australia! and loads of others. I spent quite a long time reading through all the old threads and contacting people on ff and the clinics before making my choice. 

Hope you have broadband!
Izzyx


----------



## catherinetramell (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Izzy ~ all that travelling paid off for you then!! YEAH!!!! 

I've just been doing some sum calculating on the clinic in Barcelona and it's around £6,000 i think (YIKES!!). I think i need to read some old posts on here on other countries that are a bit cheaper than the clinics in Spain. Can anyone point me in the right direction on cheaper clinics? I've just had a surf on a clinic in the Ukraine but all their figures seem complicated to me. Because i'm not having my own eggs retrieved from me, do i still need to pay the full price for IVF? It's all very complicated....lol! Off to have a good read.

Denise xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

HI Denise, sorry I called you Catherine!! 

Looks like Izzy's given you lots of good info. Glad to hear all's well with you, and you're lucky to be able to try IVF a bit quicker than I was allowed to. I guess that's because I have chemo and they wanted it all out of my system- who knows?
One of my oldest friends had an iliostomy and managed to have a reversal operation- I wonder if you can in the future? I guess your Docs have told you everything you need to know. 

I'm on combined HRT as my gynae oncologist told me I had to have both oestrogen and progesterone if I wanted to go on and have egg donation. He told me it was to ensure I had a bleed and to reduce the risk of endometrial cancer as if old blood keeps building up it's not brilliant for the body. But then I met someone else in the chatroom who had exactly the same cancer & chemo as me and she has the oestrogen only one. Not sure who's right as I'm no Doctor!! But I do consider my Doc a God, he was fab with me and my treatment. I think with lots of medical things there's no right or wrong answer sometimes, just professional opinions.

Hope you've found some good info on here and can tear yourself away to eat and talk to your friends, family etc!! Oh, and your other half, should you have one!

Bye
Lisa
xx


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Denise,

Even though you won't be having IVF your donor will - her ovaries need stimulated!

Also, you will both be having surgery - she'll have egg collection, you'll have implantation.

Your donor must be compensated for time and emotion.

This is why you're paying for full IVF.  That said, I think that CERAM is cheaper (marginally) than IVI or I'M.  This may be cheaper still in Cyprus/Greece and in Eastern Europe. I see Altra Vita have DE IVF for $5000 which is half of what you're suggesting.

Please also remember about travel and accommodation as well as scans, etc. at home.

Best of luck.

A&E


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Denise,

I think that it is important to also consider the cost of flights and accomodation. Flights to Moscow and the Ukraine are likely to be more expensive than flights to Malaga or Warsaw.

One of the reasons that we picked CERAM in Spain because the cheap flights meant that it was more financially viable to visit the clinic before treatment. For the day trip that cost us £150. It was also a lot easier doing that way as we could pick up all of the medication whilst we were there.

Helen
x


----------



## catherinetramell (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Lisa ~ i didn't think i'd be able to try so quickly as my stoma isn't even a year old yet (new plumbing happened on the 19th July 2005) and i only finished chemo/radiotherapy last April......but the fertility specialist told me that chemo will have long gone from my body by now and my uterus is in good shape considering the long dose radiotherapy i had. Are you having donor egg treatment yet?

No, my colostomy is permanent as the tumour was very low down in my rectum (sorry if this it TMI for some ladies) and i had my rectum taken away.....but, that won't hinder childbirth should i be so lucky.

Lisa ~ when you talk about having a bleed, do you mean the 'false' periods that HRT creates? I have one every month.....do you? I'm on 2mg of Climagest

I've been surfing for information on having treatment abroad and it definitely is mind boggling........and the fees are all so different. So far the cheapest treatment is a clinic in Moscow but i haven't even added airfare onto that total yet!!!   

Denise xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

denise
sorry to crash your thread - i'm a pg lady with ap resection and trying to find some info on birth.
i've been told i'll need a c-section with general anaestetic but see that for you it won't hinder childbirth.
would you be kind enough to im me if you have any info that may help as i want to avoid a section if i can.
Thanks, nichola


----------

